# Behlen's Woodturner's Finish... any good?



## dw373 (Dec 29, 2010)

I saw in a book by Barry Gross that he claims to use EEE Ultra Shine followed by Behlen's Woodturner's Finish... has anyone tried this finish on pens? How does it compare to friction finishes? CA finish? etc? 

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## PennedDown (Dec 29, 2010)

I used that method for a long time, and ocassionally on particular pens, but I prefer the Myland's sanding sealer followed by Myland's friction polish, and then a quick buff on the white diamond wheel.


----------



## Wildman (Dec 29, 2010)

If you want a shellac & resin finish there are cheaper alternatives. 

Look at Zinsser and Miniwax products available just about anywhere.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Dec 29, 2010)

i have used the wood polish before i love it on certain woods that a ca finsh would not work on. as far as it holding up the ones that i did back at a show in july ares till in very good shape. my dad uses one of them all the time to test the finsh for me and it is still as good as when i put it on back in july.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 29, 2010)

Behlen's and any of the various friction polishes are temporary at best.


----------



## witz1976 (Dec 29, 2010)

I started with that method as well, mostly because I too went by Barry's book.  They looked nice and was very quick, however I found that they wore off after a while and the pens took on a patina. (gummy with oils from our hands) so I switched and took the dive into CA.  

I use CA now on practically all my pens, however I still use EEE & Behlans on key chains and other small turnings that do not get handled as much.  The shine lasts on those longer...at least for me.


----------



## razor524 (Dec 29, 2010)

I still use this method (EEE and Behlen's) on some pens and think it works fine.  Way easier and less eye burning than CA.


----------

